

An Overview of Robot Cameras in 2015 - thenomad
http://www.strangecompany.org/will-your-next-cameraperson-be-a-robot-maybe-yes/#

======
thenomad
Resubmitted following the HN discussion on the SoloShot -

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9878275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9878275)

and in accordance with the discussion the other day that made it clear reposts
were OK if the original post didn't generate discussion -

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9864254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9864254)

